# Lavaca trout



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Trout have still been pretty fair at lavaca river have managed limits on every trip lots of boat traffic as is every winter on the river Down south lures have been the ticket for us but fish have been on several different variations and depths, these last couple days have been pretty darn cool on the water compared to the last few weekends..... any other 2 coolers been giving it a go at lavaca or garcitas here's today's few









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

That fish in front looks like a bass! Trout are sure eating good in the Lavaca River. Nice bunch of fish - thanks for the report.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Been stuck at work the last 2 weeks! I've got some days off coming up, hopefully I'll be able to put the kayak in during the week with a little less traffic.


Nice mess of fish!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Hit it again this am made a trolling only trip still produced biggest was only 18 today 19.5 yesterday























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

Down south doin work! Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Appreciate it 


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

We hit the lavaca river last Thursday morning. 4 of us, and we did real well....again. I am convinced that they don't give a shi* about the lure, or color selection. They hit on everything...again.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Your right I noticed catching more sizeable fish on a particular color but we thru opposite colors at several spots still caught fish no matter what 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

CF&BD you the man on catchin' fish period.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks postman

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice catch catfish, Congrats! I fish similar areas down here at times are the fish scattered or scattered?


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Finally got the boat back together and ran over to the river to try it out yesterday, it seems everybody had the same idea. Never seen the 616 lot that full, caught some trout(everybody did) but not much size for us-few keepers. Only fished couple hours in the afternoon.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Fish were scattered for us but as you know they were stacked in a few of the holes there at the river I haven't been back in a while been on the darn catfish again lol need to go try it again I guess 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

oakforestmx said:


> Finally got the boat back together and ran over to the river to try it out yesterday, it seems everybody had the same idea. Never seen the 616 lot that full, caught some trout(everybody did) but not much size for us-few keepers. Only fished couple hours in the afternoon.


I wonder why?....


----------



## psheridan (Feb 23, 2017)

*ramp?*

Did you guys launch at the ramp off 616 west of Lolita?


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Fished this afternoon in the lavaca and didn't get a bite. Lots of boats.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

